# Vodafone Mobilec

## .andre.

Hi,

I'm trying to get vodafone mobile connect ( http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/resources/datacards/help )running on my notebook

I used this file to install it: https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/269/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux-2.0.beta3-ALL-i386-installer.run

when i tried to run it first time i got this error:

```
$ vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead

  import os, md5, sys

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/web/microdom.py:157: SyntaxWarning: assertion is always true, perhaps remove parentheses?

  assert (oldChild.parentNode is self,

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/trial/unittest.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

  import os, warnings, sys, tempfile, sets, gc

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/python/filepath.py:10: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead

  import sha

Removing stale pidfile /tmp/vmc.pid

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead

  import os, md5, sys

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/web/microdom.py:157: SyntaxWarning: assertion is always true, perhaps remove parentheses?

  assert (oldChild.parentNode is self,

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/trial/unittest.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

  import os, warnings, sys, tempfile, sets, gc

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/python/filepath.py:10: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead

  import sha

GConf Error: Failed to launch configuration server: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2" (No such file or directory)

/opt/vmc/usr/bin/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux: line 2:  2428 Segmentation fault      /opt/vmc/bin/twistd -r gtk2 --pidfile /tmp/vmc.pid -noy /opt/vmc/usr/share/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux/gtk-tap.py -l /dev/null
```

I have emerged gconf but there is still no /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2

Then i found "/usr/libexec/gconfd-2" and linked it to /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 and tried to run VMC again which resultet in this messages:

```
$ vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead

  import os, md5, sys

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/web/microdom.py:157: SyntaxWarning: assertion is always true, perhaps remove parentheses?

  assert (oldChild.parentNode is self,

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/trial/unittest.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

  import os, warnings, sys, tempfile, sets, gc

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/python/filepath.py:10: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead

  import sha

Removing stale pidfile /tmp/vmc.pid

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/persisted/sob.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead

  import os, md5, sys

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/web/microdom.py:157: SyntaxWarning: assertion is always true, perhaps remove parentheses?

  assert (oldChild.parentNode is self,

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/trial/unittest.py:13: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated

  import os, warnings, sys, tempfile, sets, gc

/opt/vmc/lib/python/site-packages/twisted/python/filepath.py:10: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead

  import sha

GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  2: IOR file '/tmp/gconfd-andre/lock/ior' not opened successfully, no gconfd located: No such file or directory)

/opt/vmc/usr/bin/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux: line 2:  2532 Segmentation fault      /opt/vmc/bin/twistd -r gtk2 --pidfile /tmp/vmc.pid -noy /opt/vmc/usr/share/vodafone-mobile-connect-card-driver-for-linux/gtk-tap.py -l /dev/null

```

What could I try next?

----------

